

FBI pushes for surveillance backdoors in Web 2.0 tools - atlantic
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/fbi-pushes-for-surveillance-backdoors-in-web-20-tools.ars

======
tomjen3
Maybe instead of trying to get more power they should get their heads out of
their respective asses and start doing their damn job: catch and prosecute
criminals on behalf of the victims.

They have no reason to be in Washington at all.

~~~
bendmorris
To be fair, it's the FBI's job to advocate for more power that can be used in
investigation. It's someone else's job to decide whether or not they should
have that power. Also, their job frequently involves speaking to members of
Congress.

Not saying they're right in this instance, but they are doing their job.

------
petervandijck
Next thing they'll want the ability to track anyone's phone calls!

Oh wait.

All I can say is: leave our internet alone.

------
msfreeh
see link for full story
[http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/01/27/siu.fbi.internal.documents/...](http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/01/27/siu.fbi.internal.documents/index.html)
CNN exclusive: FBI misconduct reveals sex, lies and videotape

By Scott Zamost and Kyra Phillips, CNN Special Investigations Unit January 27,
2011

Editor's note: Some content in this report may be offensive to readers. For
more on this CNN exclusive story, watch Kyra Phillips' full report on "The
Situation Room With Wolf Blitzer" tonight starting at 5 p.m. ET.

Washington (CNN) -- An FBI employee shared confidential information with his
girlfriend, who was a news reporter, then later threatened to release a sex
tape the two had made.

A supervisor watched pornographic videos in his office during work hours while
"satisfying himself."

And an employee in a "leadership position" misused a government database to
check on two friends who were exotic dancers and allowed them into an FBI
office after hours.

These are among confidential summaries of FBI disciplinary reports obtained by
CNN, which describe misconduct by agency supervisors, agents and other
employees over the last three years.

------
ajays
This is why I'm worried about companies like Greplin. For the FBI, it's 1
convenient place to go if they want all your communications.

~~~
jonursenbach
Hadn't heard about Greplin before. Interesting.

------
flyt
This is boneheaded and will never happen. No startup will make "comprehensive
government wiretap ability" one of their first product priorities.

If they are forced to then it'll result in companies moving to countries that
don't have silly restrictions like this.

------
stcredzero
Scenario: Unbeknownst to the FBI, programmers at the companies they hired to
write the backdoors and other programmers at companies they hire to audit the
backdoor writers are members of Anonymous, who then conspire to put secret pet
doors in the backdoors. In the meantime, /b/ has fun with memes involving
'backdoor' and even prime numbers.

